# Fuji Carbon Team bikes...C7 vs. C4



## KissmeI'mirish

Can anyone speak to the differences between the C4 and C7 frames? I've seen them in the shop and they look identical shape/tubing wise. The weave and colors look the same too. Other than the website's tensile strength numbers, there is really no background on what makes the C7 worth the extra cash.

You would think they would want to do a better job marketing this stuff. Anyway, does anyone know the difference?

Thanks


----------



## Magsdad

I have a C4. The C7 is slightly more stiff in the bottom bracket, but everything else, geometry, design, etc. is the same. If you are looking for something ultra stiff at the BB, then you might look elsewhere. But as my all day bike, I find it to be very comforatble. 

However, I would not call it "noodly". I think the ride is very good. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## ssing20

*Me neither*

I cannot see any visible difference between a C7 (Team RC) and C4 (Team or Team Pro) frame either. Where is the extra reinforcement needed on a C4?

I bought a Team Rival (not listed on Fuji's website) which says C7 on the frame, but I'm skeptical that it's actually C4. Performance Bike is the only store I know of that sells the Team Rival. Drivetrain is Rival, but wheels/handlebar/stem/seatpost/saddle/brakes are same as Team and it was dirt cheap ($1360 on sale).

Interestingly, the fork says "FC-440" just like the Team RC, but it's actually an FC-770 which has an alloy steerer and fork blades that aren't as aero as the real FC-440. The dropouts are different too.

That seems like false advertising.

Scott


----------



## shanecamilleri

I have both bikes.I have the Team Pro and Team Issue.

The pro is a bit softer in the rear end, feels like it is following the rest of the bike when sprinting.
The team issue is STIFFER over all, but I find it more comfortable on long rides.

The pro I find is more compliant, but a bit flexy. I find the T/I mutes the road a bit better.less buzz.

I ride them both, but for long races,I go for the T/I.

The T/P equipperd with full Dura ace weighs 18 lb 5 oz

The T/I with full Campy record weighs 16lb 2oz.


----------



## anryo

Does anyone of you guys know weight for 61cm C4 frame and FC-440 fork?


----------



## shanecamilleri

my team pro is 28cm and c4 carbon.So if your bike is ultegra equipped with decent wheels,I'd imagine it would be sub 20 lbs,and quite possibly sub 19 lbs .


----------



## anryo

Yes, it is Ultegra. I know the weight of bike - it was in total stock condition 8.39kg (19.5lbs). But for upgrading parts, it is good to know exact weights of each component!


----------



## Nitrobike

According to the Fuji website: "This year, in addition to C7, we’re introducing a new carbon fiber—called C4—to our lineup of proprietary materials. C4 is also a high-modulus carbon fiber with properties similar to C7, but with its own unique make-up that allows us to introduce carbon bicycles at a more affordable price point. 

Just as you compare carats, clarity and color between diamonds, so too can you apply various characteristics to carbon fiber. C4, with 15,000 strand/layer, a density of 1.8 g/cm 3 and a tensile strength of 500 kg/mm 2 is just another take on this unique frame material that has transformed the bicycle industry.".

Both are high modulus. C7 has a higher tensile strength than C4 but they can simply add more C4 fabric to the layup and end up with the same strength overall. Reportedly adds about 1/4 to 1/2 lb to overall frame weight.


----------



## jkuo

FWIW, I just weighed my 2007 Fuji Team C4 frame. In a 54cm size, it weighed 1190 grams. This included the braze on derailleur mount, BB cable guide, and bottle cage bolts. The weight is pretty competitive with most mid level carbon frames. But it's the FC770 fork that's a tank. Cut to size, it still came in at 560 grams.


----------



## worst_shot_ever

FWIW2, My 2005 C7 Team Issue (see sig) frame in 52cm was 1095g with no braze-on but otherwise the same stuff. Fork was 409. Great frame.


----------



## ssing20

jkuo said:


> FWIW, I just weighed my 2007 Fuji Team C4 frame. In a 54cm size, it weighed 1190 grams. This included the braze on derailleur mount, BB cable guide, and bottle cage bolts. The weight is pretty competitive with most mid level carbon frames. But it's the FC770 fork that's a tank. Cut to size, it still came in at 560 grams.


Yeah, I swapped out my Fuji fork (carbon w/ alum steerer) for an all carbon one (eBay) and saved over 200g in weight.


----------



## bikenorcal

I own a Fuji Roubaix Pro right now, and I'm looking to upgrade to a carbon-framed bike. I've found a 2007 Team Pro for $700, stock, no damages. Is this a good deal? Thanks!


----------



## jkuo

Complete bike or frame only? I got my Team Pro bike for ~$1100 on closeout from Performance. So $700 for the frame only would be a bit steep.



bikenorcal said:


> I own a Fuji Roubaix Pro right now, and I'm looking to upgrade to a carbon-framed bike. I've found a 2007 Team Pro for $700, stock, no damages. Is this a good deal? Thanks!


----------



## frdfandc

jkuo said:


> Complete bike or frame only? I got my Team Pro bike for ~$1100 on closeout from Performance. So $700 for the frame only would be a bit steep.



Replacement frames will almost always be as expensive as a complete bike. Especially if complete bike was purchased from Performance Bike. Their prices are excellent.


----------

